# Wifi options for denon av receivers?



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone got a wifi solution for a denon receiver?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does Denon have a wifi adapter for their avrs?


----------



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

mechman said:


> Does Denon have a wifi adapter for their avrs?


I don't think so.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

What model?


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Regardless, use a wi-fi BRIDGE...


----------



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

Superior Audio said:


> Regardless, use a wi-fi BRIDGE...


Appreciated. Thx


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Wifi is pretty iffy with the current Denon lineup. Some people have it working fine, but far more are having moderate to severe issues (particularly with AirPlay and firmware updates). I would seriously consider running a hard line if there is any possible way to do so.


----------

